# ci tengo



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa "ci tengo"?


----------



## traduttrice

Significa "me importa". 
- "non mi è piaciuto il suo regalo, ma me lo tengo perché *ci tengo tanto* a lui" (él me importa)


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

traduttrice said:


> Significa "me importa".
> - "non mi è piaciuto il suo regalo, ma me lo tengo perché *ci tengo tanto* a lui" (él me importa)



Exactamente! No hay en español una expresión similare que no sea me importa? Por ejemplo "ci sono affezionato " = "estoy encariñado por él"?


----------



## traduttrice

"Estoy encariñado *con* él", podría ser otra alternativa.  Pero se pueden escribir varias frases análogas que, de todos modos, nunca llegarían a dar la misma intensidad de "tenerci".
A mi entender, "importar" es el verbo que más se le acerca.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Vale...entonces si tengo que decir a alguien "ci tengo molto a te", como se diría en español? "Tu me importas mucho"?


----------



## traduttrice

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Vale...entonces si tengo que decir a alguien "ci tengo molto a te", como se diría en español? "Tu me importas mucho"?


¡Así es!


----------



## claudine2006

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Vale...entonces si tengo que decir a alguien "ci tengo molto a te", ¿cómo se diría en español? "Tú me importas mucho"?


 ¡Muy bien!


----------



## mariange

Propongo: *Te tengo mucho aprecio*


----------



## Neuromante

¿Pudiera ser "Lo tengo en mucha consideración" cuando no hay una implicación demasiado personal?.


----------



## mauro63

Può dirsi "ti ci tengo tanto" al posto di " ci tengo tanto a te".?


----------



## Silvia10975

Buongiorno Mauro, credo proprio di no... La forma dovrebbe essere "Tengo tanto a te/a te ci tengo tanto/ci tengo tanto a te". Non me la sento di affermare che come costruzione non possa esistere, le mie conoscenze della grammatica non arrivano a tanto. Posso però affermare con certezza che nella lingua comunemente parlata la frase "ti ci tengo tanto" non si ascolti 
Silvia.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

mauro63 said:


> Può dirsi "ti ci tengo tanto" al posto di " ci tengo tanto a te".?



Per me sarebbe incorretto dire "ti ci tengo tanto".
Saludos!!!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

ci tengo 
_te aprecio_
_me importas_
_eres imporatante para m_i


----------



## reys

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> ci tengo
> _te aprecio_
> _me importas_
> _eres imporatante para m_i



Hola! Se me ocurre otra: "Te tengo mucho en cuenta". Saludos!


----------

